# Transferring ownership



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi I need to transfer ownership of two of my does that are registered how do I send in the papers to get that done? And how would I pay?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of goats do you have and what registry are they registered with?


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> What kind of goats do you have and what registry are they registered with?


Boer and they are registered with ABGA


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If you are the new owner, you will take the does’ papers, fill out your information on the back, and send it into the ABGA. You can send a check in the mail. Otherwise, you could probably call them and put your card information on file if you’d like.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Send in the check with the papers? Does each paper for each doe need to be sent individually?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

You can put all papers in the same envelope and send it to ABGA.

Be sure to make copies to keep in a file in case. Copy both sides. Write copies on top. 

If it is the original ABGA papers on each Doe, not just the Application for registration. Be sure you have the signature from the seller. 
If you are not the owner yet of those does and have not transferred them into your name.
You are going to have to do so. 
Fill out your part on the papers, then send it in.

If you have already placed them into your name, just sign the back of the original form. And have the buyer fill in their part.

Are the does exposed to a buck, if so,you must fill in that as well.

If however, you have the application for registration, it must have breeders info and signature and you will have to fill out the portion of the buyer. There may be 2 forms.

You can print out a work sheet from ABGA site and put it on rush delivery ect. But you will have to send payment. 
Check out the fee's on the site.
If you are not a member, it will cost a bit more.

So it really depends on if you have already placed those does in your name or not.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Would I need to send just one check? Adding up both the fees or two checks separating each fee for each transfer. I have two


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

One check and write in the memo area saying what is for. 
Have it all in one envelope.

You can print out the checklist/cover sheet and write it in there.

http://abga.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ABGA-Checklist-Coversheet-20111.pdf


----------

